# Best place to get shrimp online?



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Besides the people here at APC of course =) Can't clear out thier entire tanks just so you can have some 
Anywayz, any suggestions for best prices/quality/selection of shrimp online? The LFS's don't carry anything besides ghosts and I didn't notice any on the sponsor's pages.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

aquabid is a good place.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I haven't ordered any online, but from what I've 'seen' of him, I would suggest www.franksaquarium.com. He seems to be a nice, honest, guy.


----------



## louieknucks (Oct 12, 2004)

Also www.petshrimp.com is reliable and shipping is excellent with him. He doesn't have any for sale right now but he will soon just keep an eye out for them.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Maxiefish on Aquabid.com sells good Cardina japonica. I've had several batches from that gentleman and all have done well.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Also try ebay I saw cherry reds on there the other day.


----------



## Martha Stewart (Jan 19, 2005)

I ordered from Franksaquarium in the past and the shrimp were excellent. He's a very knowledgable guy.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Watch the APC Classified too, some of the member actively breed shrimp and have them for sale from time to time. Winter is not a good time to be shipping them about so you don't see a lot ads right now.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll have some this spring.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

online you'll get them for 1-2 dollars each may or may not include shipping but otherwise go to craigslist.com go to the pet section...search shrimp...i always get mines from various ppl in my area for 50 cents and they give me extras...


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

theshrimptank.com


----------

